# Boostmobile Samsung



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a Boost Mobile Samsung Transform. I have all the contacts and every thing else set up. I am having problem setting up my e-mail and Internet connection. Any advice?. Any other useful info you have to share?.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's the problem? Who's the e-mail provider?


----------



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

Provider Verizon.net. When setting up the e-mail I reach as far as the usual --POP3-- incoming etc. Next there are three choices which includes making selection between --SSL-- and two others. After entering those information the reply is -- sever 3 -- is not available.
If I go to --GOOGLE--- it, I get a reply, "can't complete the request". As a result, I am unable to reach out on the net. I have set other phones before. I have the ring tone for individual callers - etc- all set up, and the contact list.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's an Android phone. All you need to do is link your Google account with the phone, and your e-mail will come right into the default e-mail application. You don't use POP.


----------

